# Chalet De Maltese Has a New Litter!



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I got an email from Susie Pham (Chalet de Maltese) this afternoon, letting me know that she just had a litter - 2 females and 1 male. I had inquired about male pups and pricing last month and hadn't heard anything back yet.

I don't know that I'm ready for a second baby yet though, so I'll probably have to pass this little guy up for now, but I thought that I would let you all know about this litter for those looking!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww i wish i didnt have 8 pets already!! i just love my chalet babies! i need to post a pic of pixel i cut her top knot off


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Where is she located? I'm probably wrong, but thought I heard she had moved to Canada. Can they ship dogs from Canada to US?


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 17 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792733


> Where is she located? I'm probably wrong, but thought I heard she had moved to Canada. Can they ship dogs from Canada to US?[/B]


that would be wonderful for us Canadians if that's true! i had such a hard time finding a good breeder here that i ended up getting paddy from the states


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792766


> I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...[/B]



I think 5.5 pounds is on the small side.... Considering standard says 4-7 with 4-6 preferred... And I'm sure she's adorable :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 17 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792874


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792766





> I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...[/B]



I think 5.5 pounds is on the small side.... Considering standard says 4-7 with 4-6 preferred... And I'm sure she's adorable :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought the standard was under 7 pounds with 4-6 preferred. Is it 4-7 pounds? To me the smaller side is 4 pounds and under (of course not an unhealthy byb or puppymill dog). But, it is all objective. 

I love the look of the Chalet pups!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 17 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792878


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 17 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792874





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792766





> I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...[/B]



I think 5.5 pounds is on the small side.... Considering standard says 4-7 with 4-6 preferred... And I'm sure she's adorable :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought the standard was under 7 pounds with 4-6 preferred. Is it 4-7 pounds? To me the smaller side is 4 pounds and under (of course not an unhealthy byb or puppymill dog). But, it is all objective. 

I love the look of the Chalet pups!
[/B][/QUOTE]


You're right it is under 7 with 4-6 preferred. I still think 5.5 is a smaller Malt, IMO.


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792766


> I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...[/B]


Man, if this is her last litter, I might have to take on another job to scrape the $$ together to get this boy, since he has been offered to me!!! I just put a call in to have Susie call me back with more information.

Anyone who has a Chalet baby, can you send me a PM with a ballpark figure for Susie's pups?

Thanks,
April


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 18 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793329


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792766





> I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...[/B]


Man, if this is her last litter, I might have to take on another job to scrape the $$ together to get this boy, since he has been offered to me!!! I just put a call in to have Susie call me back with more information.

Anyone who has a Chalet baby, can you send me a PM with a ballpark figure for Susie's pups?

Thanks,
April
[/B][/QUOTE]

You can pm Dr. Jaime, she has two girls from Susie. I think I remeber her girls going for $1500, but I have a bad memory.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 18 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793335


> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jun 18 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793329





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792766





> I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...[/B]


Man, if this is her last litter, I might have to take on another job to scrape the $$ together to get this boy, since he has been offered to me!!! I just put a call in to have Susie call me back with more information.

Anyone who has a Chalet baby, can you send me a PM with a ballpark figure for Susie's pups?

Thanks,
April
[/B][/QUOTE]

You can pm Dr. Jaime, she has two girls from Susie. I think I remeber her girls going for $1500, but I have a bad memory.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carrie's Mini is from Susie, too.

April, if you have your heart set on a Chalet Maltese, you might want to get one from this litter. Susie hasn't had puppies in a couple of years and was supposedly retiring.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also heard that Susie was retiring...better snatch them up!


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I just confirmed with Susie that this is her LAST litter! I'm hoping I can talk dh into the boy - she also has one girl available.

In case anyone is wondering

DAM: A girl out of CH Marcris Risque'Justice "Justice"XCH Su-Le's Sun Blossom "Sunny"


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 17 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792885


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 17 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792878





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 17 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792874





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792766





> I think this is her last litter. She has one girl and one boy left. The girl is going to be 5.5 pounds, she says. Too bad-- I'm sure she's cute, but I want one on the small side...[/B]



I think 5.5 pounds is on the small side.... Considering standard says 4-7 with 4-6 preferred... And I'm sure she's adorable :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought the standard was under 7 pounds with 4-6 preferred. Is it 4-7 pounds? To me the smaller side is 4 pounds and under (of course not an unhealthy byb or puppymill dog). But, it is all objective. 

I love the look of the Chalet pups!
[/B][/QUOTE]


You're right it is under 7 with 4-6 preferred. I still think 5.5 is a smaller Malt, IMO.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, I think even 5.5 is a perfect size for me, I wouldn't want smaller, that is just my preference though :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, I don't think 5.5 pounds is big. It's just not what I want. I just have so much gender confusion with Casanova already. People always think he's a girl even though I correct them multiple times. I can just imagine walking a 5.5 pound girl and Casanova (4 pounds) and people saying over and over that Casanova is the girl and the girl is the boy. :blink:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Chalet has some of the most adorable faces!! It's so sad this is her last litter. :bysmilie: 

If I remember correctly, her females are about $2000 and males are about $1500. This estimate was given to me when I was looking for a boy last year, so I have no idea if her prices have changed.

(((Sigh))) I can't wait until I'm in the market for another fluff. :wub: :wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

:faint: I'm sorry to hear of your troubles with your first puppy


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (PreciousPups @ Jun 21 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795095


> Edited 6-25-09
> 
> I deleted my original post. Truly never intended to share my personal story, but apparently good judgment flew out the window after consuming a few drinks earlier in the evening. I did not mean to come across as being bitter or harboring ill-will towards anyone or the circumstances involved in acquiring my babies. I have two beautiful dogs who I feel were meant to end up in my home. I love them both![/B]


I dont know the answer to your question but I just want to say that I am very sorry to hear about your experience...and I am happy that you still have your first maltese and that he loves you too.. :wub: :wub: Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, that is wild. I'm sorry about your experience. You are a good Mommy because most people would have "re-homed" the first dog already. I have heard of touring musicians saying it's their last tour many times (e.g. Tina Turner...), but I've never heard of this in a reputable breeder. Is this something anyone else has heard of? :huh:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I am sorry about your experience with your chalet pups. I dont think it was set in stone that she was going to retire. She was just thinking/talking about it. Im glad you still have your 1st pup. 

imo there is a difference in a 4.5 and 5.5 maltese. at 1st i didnt think so... but 1 pound or .5 makes a difference.
i perfer under 4.5 (but thats just me).


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 22 2009, 08:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795239


> Wow, that is wild. I'm sorry about your experience. You are a good Mommy because most people would have "re-homed" the first dog already. * I have heard of touring musicians saying it's their last tour many times (e.g. Tina Turner...), *but I've never heard of this in a reputable breeder. Is this something anyone else has heard of? :huh:[/B]


Tina Turner... LOL...:thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley: 
dunno why but it made me laugh out loud!
Loves it!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 22 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795632


> Tina Turner... LOL...:thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:
> dunno why but it made me laugh out loud!
> Loves it![/B]


LOL, Alice, "loves it" is one of my new favorite phrases! Loves it!


----------

